# Automatic Watch winding direction,correct way



## Mychronos (Nov 18, 2008)

*WHAT IS THE CORRECT WINDING DIRECTIONS CLOCKWISE OR COUNTER ? I badly needed your thought guys especially the experts and with experiences.I just got my Aquaracer (WAB2011) my first auto watch in my life.I haven't really touch it yet because of my fear of damaging it,honestly I'm one of the dummies out there regarding mechanical watches..BTW I google this **http://www.orbita.net/pages/17120.htm** but might need confirmations from the experts. Thanks*


----------



## GMT-II (Feb 26, 2007)

Mychronos said:


> *WHAT IS THE CORRECT WINDING DIRECTIONS CLOCKWISE OR COUNTER ? I badly needed your thought guys especially the experts and with experiences.I just got my Aquaracer (WAB2011) my first auto watch in my life.I haven't really touch it yet because of my fear of damaging it,honestly I'm one of the dummies out there regarding mechanical watches..BTW I google this **http://www.orbita.net/pages/17120.htm** but might need confirmations from the experts. Thanks*


Doesn't it comes with instruction manual? Clockwise for me.


----------



## emlu (Jan 1, 2009)

Based on the Orbita webpage that you referenced and the watch that you have, you can go both clockwise and counterclockwise. You won't damage it. Just do it.


----------



## silverwave (Dec 28, 2008)

Surely clockwise. Counter clockwise does not wind the watch though. I remember asking a question about this in this forum. Surprisingly, the website says both. Even my AD also told me clockwise.

I'm sure it's in the manual. Have a look.


----------



## aaronpaul (Dec 22, 2008)

you're not going to damage it. If going one direction doesn't keep it wound, then you know it's the other. Just try it out.


----------



## Mychronos (Nov 18, 2008)

silverwave said:


> Surely clockwise. Counter clockwise does not wind the watch though. I remember asking a question about this in this forum. Surprisingly, the website says both. Even my AD also told me clockwise.
> 
> I'm sure it's in the manual. Have a look.


Thanks guys for your response,the manual doesnt say clockwise or counter it only shows the instructions of the proper crown positions for winding..anyway I'll give it a try and see whats the result..


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

If you are using a winder, the movement will wind in BOTH directions.

If you are manually winding using the crown, it winds clockwise.


----------



## guan (Nov 18, 2007)

My Tag Heuer SEL chronograph only works on clockwise direction on a winder.


----------



## tunge (May 31, 2008)

silverwave said:


> Surely clockwise. Counter clockwise does not wind the watch though. I remember asking a question about this in this forum. Surprisingly, the website says both. Even my AD also told me clockwise.
> 
> I'm sure it's in the manual. Have a look.


u sure he's not confusing with winding the watch via the crown? so u trun the crown clockwise to wind the watch manually...

on the watch winder where u'd sit ur watch, it doesn't matter which direction ur winder is turning, it'll keep the watch wound up... unless it's a chrono, think most chronos have to be on clockwise on the winder... the orbital site is pretty comprehensive


----------

